# Help! I need to find the Underworld trench coat



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am desperately hoping someone can tell me where I can find the black trench coat that is similar to the one Selene wears in Underworld. I have the rest of the costume purchased and want to finish it with the coat. 
I have looked and looked and not finding anything close except the Matrix coats on ebay.
Any sites or suggestions would be great. Even if you have one to sell! 
Thank you!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

How close does it need to be? The Hell Riders line by Disguise Inc. made a long coat (back in 2001) out of PVC styled like leather, but it does not have the correct collar or the insert panels in the back to make the coat billow more, and it has a belt that could be removed, but it would have a similar look. You would need to add the embroidery though.

I got mine at Party City, but I don't know if that line is still available.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*here's one*

Very expensive though not sure what your budget is scroll down they have a replica of Selene's coat Baron Boutique: Movie replica


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

LONG ANKLE LENGTH FLOWING LEATHER CORSET COAT gothic !! - eBay (item 280278155020 end time Oct-28-08 18:45:02 PDT)

not sure if the style is right though


----------



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm fine with the style not being exact. Just something that would work for the party. I have the Selene Cosplay outfit and wouldn't really need the coat but feel it would complete the outfit.
I would love the one from Baron Boutique but that is very spendy.


----------



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> LONG ANKLE LENGTH FLOWING LEATHER CORSET COAT gothic !! - eBay (item 280278155020 end time Oct-28-08 18:45:02 PDT)
> 
> not sure if the style is right though


This coat is so gorgeous!


----------



## LadyBrower (Oct 14, 2008)

If you have any inclination to sew, you could probably whip up a trench in a few hours if you don't make it too complicated. I wouldn't bother putting buttons or hook and eyes on it if you are planning on wearing it open anyway. and it looks like everything is really straightforward on the garment, so you could take pretty much any pattern, alter the collar and either at panels in the back so it flows, or put a slit up the center back. =) hope that helps.... I couldn't find any trenches that were similar and not uber expensive.


----------



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL unfortunately I'm not a sewer!  But that is a great idea, I do know a couple people that could make one for me. Thanks!


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

I know people who have used various Matrix coats in the past. I think they pass fairly well for the real thing.


----------



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

Attain said:


> I know people who have used various Matrix coats in the past. I think they pass fairly well for the real thing.


Yes, I have considered getting one of the Matrix coats off of ebay. There are quite a few for good deals.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Gonna go all out with contact lenses? Someone on here was looking at building a Lycan costume and had pics of Elders costumes, with armor. (Sorry, big Underworld fan.)


----------



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

I saw the Lycan costume. Very real--lot of work LOL
I want the contacts but they don't make them in my diameter. Plus, my husband would kill me if I were to spend that much. Have already spent enough costume and boots so far. The boots I found were men's Demonia with 5 strap-the closest to Selene's I could find and they were $64. So actually that was the best buy. the costume was $100.
I had just watched Underworld and Underworld Evolution this weekend. Am a fan as well


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, the Lycan head is too much for me. I am more into the yard haunt. I am now in the mood to watch Underworld again. Thanks!


----------



## Selene73 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm excited to hear that the 3rd movie 'Rise of the Lycans' will be out in January! Too bad no Selene, but it is a "before" movie.


----------

